# Jo Selje



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

She was the first of two chemical tankers built by the Kvaerner yard at Govan (one of the many owners of the old Fairfield yard) in 1993.
This was taken from the Erskine Bridge when she was leaving on trials.


----------

